# just the same ol story



## claytondirk (Jul 18, 2009)

Arrive on scene and man has carrot in his backside so I just had to ask well how did it get in there and he fell on it lol trying not to laugh I just had to ask if the carrot was standing up and then he tried to explain this big story of he was unloading after going to the story and I guess the new fad I'd doing that in the nude with the car parked outside lol funniest thing I have ever seen


----------



## DawnParr (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol... some people just don't think before they speak. i think in that situation i would have just told the truth


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 19, 2009)

All in a day's work! In 10 years the carrot will have given way to many unique stories. Still excited to be in EMS?..lol


----------



## Chelle (Jul 19, 2009)

Reader's Digest condensced version please.


----------



## Chelle (Jul 19, 2009)

I changed my mind.  Just lie to me.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 19, 2009)

I do not laugh at these patients. We choose to be there to treat them and not the other way around. If you find that aspect funny in patients you have encountered, quit.


----------



## claytondirk (Jul 19, 2009)

daedalus said:


> I do not laugh at these patients. We choose to be there to treat them and not the other way around. If you find that aspect funny in patients you have encountered, quit.


  everybody can see things differently you have to have some humor in this line of work and as long as your not sitting in front of a pt laughing in there face i just turned and quitley giggled.                   
ya i found it quite funny although after we got back to the station everybody was kinda wondering if he planed on eating it.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 19, 2009)

claytondirk said:


> everybody can see things differently you have to have some humor in this line of work and as long as your not sitting in front of a pt laughing in there face i just turned and quitley giggled.
> ya i found it quite funny although after we got back to the station everybody was kinda wondering if he planed on eating it.


I understand the knee jerk humor you experienced. I understand some humor to blow off some steam. I have even participated in gallows humor, but how do you think this patient felt when you guys showed up? He was embarrassed as hell and ashamed. I try to be sensitive in these circumstances.


----------



## claytondirk (Jul 19, 2009)

well i am pretty new into this so haven't really seen to many of these calls prob wont be as funny the next time just aquward.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 19, 2009)

Remember the age old saying, "never do anything that you wouldn't want to explain to a Paramedic".

" I just had to ask well how did it get in there "

" I just had to ask if the carrot was standing up "

No, you really didn't need to ask. Just acknowledge their request for assistance and take them to the ER with a high level of discretion and respect. Your patients are not there for your amusement.


----------



## claytondirk (Jul 19, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Remember the age old saying, "never do anything that you wouldn't want to explain to a Paramedic".
> 
> " I just had to ask well how did it get in there "
> 
> ...


 sorry i guess the national reg forgot to test me on what to say to these people.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 19, 2009)

A few weeks back I actually did have a pt tell me the truth. Took all the fun out of it for my partner


----------



## medic417 (Jul 19, 2009)

Did you do a proper exam, exposing the area penetrated?  If not major fail.  

Keep the laughter inside and do the job respectfully.  Who knows when you will do something idiotic and be embarrassed to call for help.  Be a Professional or leave my profession.


----------



## claytondirk (Jul 19, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Did you do a proper exam, exposing the area penetrated?  If not major fail.
> 
> Keep the laughter inside and do the job respectfully.  Who knows when you will do something idiotic and be embarrassed to call for help.  Be a Professional or leave my profession.


lol alrght king of ems


----------



## Sasha (Jul 19, 2009)

claytondirk said:


> Arrive on scene and man has carrot in his backside so I just had to ask well how did it get in there and he fell on it lol trying not to laugh I just had to ask if the carrot was standing up and then he tried to explain this big story of he was unloading after going to the story and I guess the new fad I'd doing that in the nude with the car parked outside lol funniest thing I have ever seen



Way to make your patient even more uncomfortable.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2009)

claytondirk said:


> lol alrght king of ems



He's right though...there's a time and a place for everything, and when you're dealing with a patient it is neither the time nor the place to laugh at them.  If you can't control that urge for the short time you're with the patient, then you should seriously rethink your career options.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 19, 2009)

Although I never laugh when the pt is around, and I don't really find the situation very funny, it's just that it is ALWAYS an accident!  I mean honestly I cannot say that it is not for sure an accident, but we probably get one "foreign body removal" a month on my floor.  Light bulbs, screwdrivers, most recently an air freshener can cap that came off, and they are always an accident.  If someone told me the truth I don't think I would even flinch as to what happened, I simply find an identical excuse times the past 50 or so patients funny on an existential level.


----------



## claytondirk (Jul 19, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> He's right though...there's a time and a place for everything, and when you're dealing with a patient it is neither the time nor the place to laugh at them.  If you can't control that urge for the short time you're with the patient, then you should seriously rethink your career options.


wow i should quit ems because i found something funny you guys are joke i mean come on drop the crap and stop acting like you are the most professional people in the world. i treat my pt my way and doesent really make a dam what u say i dont work under u or for u i put this story up because thats what this thread is about not to come and bash me for having a little giggle. sgafl


----------



## Sasha (Jul 19, 2009)

claytondirk said:


> wow i should quit ems because i found something funny you guys are joke i mean come on drop the crap and stop acting like you are the most professional people in the world. i treat my pt my way and doesent really make a dam what u say i dont work under u or for u i put this story up because thats what this thread is about not to come and bash me for having a little giggle. sgafl



Maybe you should!! It is about the patients and their comfort, not you! Grow up, we need professional adult providers in EMS, not people who can't contain themselves enough not to laugh at or mock a patient during care, and to treat their patients with respect and professionalism.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 19, 2009)

claytondirk said:


> wow i should quit ems because i found something funny you guys are joke i mean come on drop the crap and stop acting like you are the most professional people in the world. i treat my pt my way and doesent really make a dam what u say i dont work under u or for u i put this story up because thats what this thread is about not to come and bash me for having a little giggle. sgafl



Which service do you work for in Odessa Texas?


----------



## claytondirk (Jul 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Way to make your patient even more uncomfortable.


he was pretty uncomfortable but not because of me like i said before i was not standing there laughing in his face i just asked how it got in there mabey he did fall on it i really don't know


----------



## claytondirk (Jul 19, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Which service do you work for in Odessa Texas?


i dont work in odessa thats just my hometown.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2009)

claytondirk said:


> wow i should quit ems because i found something funny you guys are joke i mean come on drop the crap and stop acting like you are the most professional people in the world. i treat my pt my way and doesent really make a dam what u say i dont work under u or for u i put this story up because thats what this thread is about not to come and bash me for having a little giggle. sgafl



You're right...this entire forum is about you.

Forget the fact that other people come here to learn.  Forget the fact that somebody else may learn from this.  Forget the fact that the public, aka our patients, come here to get their questions answered.  Forget the fact that threads like these lead to people viewing EMS as unprofessional.

But don't forget our forum rules...especially the "Be polite" one.  The only reason this post is allowed to remain is because I think people can learn from it.


----------

